# Good Breeders in Michigan



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there everyone! I am looking at purchasing my first German Shepherd puppy amd wanted to know if you had any recommendations for breeders in Michigan. Now I would like a puppy that will make a great family pet but would also like to have it trained for personal protection. So far in my research I like Cher Car Kennels in St. Johns, Mi.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

You will get many responses....and the discussion will revolve around working lines vs. show lines.

Both can make great family companions and both can be trained in protection....but there is a difference.

Working lines can be like having a Navy Seal looking after you, and show lines are like having Air Force Security watching your parameter....both are good, both can keep you safe...but there is a difference.

Look at my signature block...I am from Michigan, I have both working and show line dogs....and I am happy with both breeders for the dogs I have.


----------



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

W. Oliver: would a working line be too much to handle for a first time dog owner?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

This is not the answer you want, but it is the truth.....It depends.

It depends on how good of a "dog person" the new owner is.....and it depends on the temperament of the GSD.

I think a new owner who is not a very good dog person, matched with a very high drive, strong land shark of a working line....and it would a train wreck. Same would be true of an over the top, strong show line.

The real issue is....the odds of getting a land shark are greater with working lines. The odds of getting a dog of companion temperament are greater with show lines.

Companions and land sharks occur in either lines....key is to cultivate a relationship with the breeder, communicate what you are looking for...and the breeder will select a pup of appropriate temperament for you.

Good breeders generally pick your dog for you..... 

Soon, others will wade in and offer additional perspective.

Best of luck.


----------



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

W.oliver: I noticed that your one dog is from vom wildhaus and was wondering of you had her (or him) trained at advanced k9 academy or did you go somewhere else?


----------



## Elk (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Mi and surrounding states seam to be a well spring of good breeders.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ihtsbih09, Not sure if W.Oliver will see your question(he's not on here often) 
He doesn't have anyone train his dogs, he handles and works them himself. 
That is the best way to go, IMO. 
Sending a dog away for training isn't always in the dogs best interest and the handler should be learning right along with the dog.
There are quite a few really good clubs in MI(depending on where you are located!) so it shouldn't be hard to get with someone_ good_ to help you train your dog in PP.
IF you are sold on sending a dog off to be trained, better to just invest in an already trained PP dog....in the end the cost will be about the same and you'll know exactly what you are getting. Not every dog is genetically sound enough to be a PP dog. 

If you decide on an older trained dog, I suggest http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/index.shtml or http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/main.asp in IN


----------



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you Onyx's. I definitely want to train with the dog and be very involved in tge process that is obe reason why I want a puppy and not an adult


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Jane, train the dog yourself with a club. There are only a few (maybe two) people in MI I could recommend for "board and train" type training and both would be exorbitantly expensive, and then it's still up to the owner to maintain the training over the years. Might as well just train the dog yourself and make use of good clubs being a great resource.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

This type of post must be done in private. ADMIN


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We have a nice puppy from MI. He is West German Working Lines.

He is an active dog and a great house companion. We train him in SchH & he is a certified ADC (accelerant detection canine) but just a big marshmallow around the house. I would recommend you talk with his breeder Lisa Clark Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in southern MI. I think she may be planning a litter for this coming spring. 

I don't think there is any problem with a working line dog being in a family home as long as it's an active home (probably good for most GSDs). When you talk to a breeder, be realistic as to what kind of activity you can offer and what plans you have. This helps them decide if their dogs are a good fit. Honesty is the best policy. Remember it's a 12-15 year commitment.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

*** Comment again removed by ADMIN. Sorry, but this is also advertising and if you need to promote yourself do so in a PM***


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

boeselager said:


> *** Comment again removed by ADMIN. Sorry, but this is also advertising and if you need to promote yourself do so in a PM***


SORRY, Did not know. DONE


----------

